# SOTM May 2022 Poll



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The names are listed first, then one of the entrants pictures, then all of the direct links to his complete build from start to finish. Each of the links under the pics are in order from when they were submitted. So you have all of the info available with a quick link.
Thanks Everyone, I've shortened the poll submission time to 5 days, so Get Your Votes In Soon 🤠 🍻 🤩
Reed
*_*


1- Booral121


















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


For May we're going with Tube Shooters You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, layers and inlays, etc... anything goes as long as its built around the ability to use tubes. The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


I would used the saw but the blade takes such a huge cut so I went hack saw




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Man oh Man that looks good(y)(y)(y) Thanks 👍🏻 I was going to do neon green scale think would looked good to . Maybe do that one yet .




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


thats a beauty :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


BINGO ! Got an idea to remedy that .  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Haha can't wait! I have tubes just no frames for them lol




www.slingshotforum.com





2- SLING-N-SHOT

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


For May we're going with Tube Shooters You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, layers and inlays, etc... anything goes as long as its built around the ability to use tubes. The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


BINGO ! Got an idea to remedy that .  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Haha can't wait! I have tubes just no frames for them lol




www.slingshotforum.com





3- skarrd

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Mmmmm,gonna be a nice one (y)




www.slingshotforum.com





4- Cass

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Mmmmm,gonna be a nice one (y)




www.slingshotforum.com





5- Portboy

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Mmmmm,gonna be a nice one (y)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Hey buddy. I had a little question about the coin. What up wid dat? Haha I was trying to use it get the top of swell have some what of a even shape haha . It’s never worked well as you can see . But think I can blend in given time




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Hey buddy. I had a little question about the coin. What up wid dat? Haha I was trying to use it get the top of swell have some what of a even shape haha . It’s never worked well as you can see . But think I can blend in given time




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Hey buddy. I had a little question about the coin. What up wid dat? Haha I was trying to use it get the top of swell have some what of a even shape haha . It’s never worked well as you can see . But think I can blend in given time




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊 It 4:00 am dude . Looks good to me getter done




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

6- Jcharmin92

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


I would used the saw but the blade takes such a huge cut so I went hack saw




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


thats a beauty :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Love the contrast! Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com





7- Pebble Shooter

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


I would used the saw but the blade takes such a huge cut so I went hack saw




www.slingshotforum.com





8- Tree Man

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊 It 4:00 am dude . Looks good to me getter done




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


Man oh Man that looks good(y)(y)(y) Thanks 👍🏻 I was going to do neon green scale think would looked good to . Maybe do that one yet .




www.slingshotforum.com





9- Cass #2

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


thats a beauty :)




www.slingshotforum.com





10- Portboy #2

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


thats a beauty :)




www.slingshotforum.com





11- Cass #3

















SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters


BINGO ! Got an idea to remedy that .  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Haha can't wait! I have tubes just no frames for them lol




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

So there I was... stressing out this morning after my tablet updated.... It changed my photo program and changed the collage settings... I was lost... but now! I'm back to normal, everythings working again and ....
What a relief! 
Hahahahaha 
🤠 🤠  🌵 🍻 🌵 🌵 🤠 🤠 🤩 
I figured out the new system finally just now and the stress is gone... lol. I would have made this pic yesterday but I didn't want to download a new program ... Now the bar in Gallery scrolls way up to all of the stuff that I use for editing, where before it was right in the front... easily accessed...
I found it... lol
Phew!
Reed


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Some stunning work there.
When I’ve got a bit more time I’ll go through the build links aw well as look at the pictures then make my call.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I have to say that this month for me is ridiculous when it comes to trying to choose an overall winner. You guys all did so good that I am really glad that we have all of you guys here to help by voting.
So far we only have 25 votes in and we have a whole bunch more members, so get your votes in 🤩 🍻 🤠 
Cass!!! You've really knocked it out of the park and you have 8 of the 25 votes so far 🥰😍🤩
Looking Good Brother!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The polls are closed and we have our winners

1st place - Tree Man
2nd place - Portboy
3rd place - Cass
Congratulations guys, it was a hard month to judge because you guys really put out some top quality slingshots.
The poll was supposed to end yesterday and we started talking it thru at that time. Then I just now realized that it still says open.... I missed checking a box... lol.
I will be passing out the badges soon 🤠


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations Treeman, Portboy, and Cass! Gorgeous frames and thank you for everyones hardwork and presentations! My sugar level last month was through the roof because of all the eye candy!!!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉 everyone that was a fun month . Now to think of a set to make 😉


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats everyone. I forgot to vote. They are all beautiful.

Just out of curiosity, what roll does the member voting play in the results?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Well crap I forgot to vote too. These last two SOTM’s have been out of this world. Awesome job guys!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

brucered said:


> Congrats everyone. I forgot to vote. They are all beautiful.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what roll does the member voting play in the results?


The vote this month gave the judges a base, then they pick apart each sling that was voted on and each mistake that can be easily seen to them and most of us if we look close. The judges are long standing builders & members that really look at each and every part. Looking at the wood grains, textures, how it was cut, hole placements, fork styles, strength, lengths, thicknesses, symmetry, etc. The poll is playing it's part and each month will be different, but this time the votes kept some slingshots in over others.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Treeman Portboy and Cass. 
Beautiful frames!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

congrats Chris, Jason, and Harris.............fantastic builds one and all, and although I missed casting my vote, I honestly couldn't decide which I was voting for as they were all nice.

Fun build for May and huge thanks to all the judges as well.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

CONGRATS guys, well deserved, well earned


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh wow! What a surprise! Thanks everyone and congratulations to all who participated.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations @treeman @Portboy and @cass,Awesome work all


----------

